# Who is the Best Band of All Time



## Doc

hmmmmm?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:


> hmmmmm?


 
 It depends on if we are looking at only  a group that is still playing like the Beach Boys or the Beatles who broke up years ago . Could a solo artist like Elton or Elvis be considered or only a group such as the Mamas & the Papas


----------



## Trakternut

Headband? 





















I bet that's not the answer you were lookin' for, huh?


----------



## Galvatron

Black Sabbath....no ACDC.....no The Eagles....crap Doc we need a short list to vote on.

Iron Maiden......Rush.....crap this is hard.


----------



## kermit2

Grand Funk Railroad, (We're an American Band), no CCR, no Lynrd Skynrd, no the Doors, or..........

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgbNymZ7vqY"]YouTube- The Muppets: Bohemian Rhapsody[/ame]


----------



## Treefriend

I'm glad no one has said "The Rolling Stones" or "The Beatles".


----------



## joec

Moody Blues, Dire Straits, The Ventures, Eagles, Jefferson Airplane, Pink Floyd, R.E.M., Doors, Fleetwood Mac for a start on the Rock side with many more. As for country it would be ZZ Tops, Charlie Daniels, Leonard Skinner, The Highwayman, etc. Too many for me to name really but those are off the top of my head at the moment.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## thcri RIP

Pink Floyd hey


----------



## Ironman

thcri said:


> Pink Floyd hey


Yep. 
My buddy got some really good seats and I saw them in Madison WI. - in '97 I think, on the 4th of July. To see my favorite band play for me was one of the best times I ever had looking back. That, and before the concert I saw some strange things that farmboys don't usually see. Like this one fella talking to a stop light and trying to shake hands with people that weren't there.


----------



## joec

Saw their Dark Side of the Moon Concert in Florida but really can't seem to remember what year it was now, actually had trouble even finding my car afterward.


----------



## tsaw

Pink Floyd is one of the best!
But so is RUSH.


----------



## Doc

Nope, no ones got it yet.  I was watching them when I started this thread.


----------



## joec

My first band I really followed was the Ventures back in the early 60's, followed by the original Moody Blues and Credence Clear Water in the 60's and then in the 70's Dire Straits. I then switched to country and have never looked back. Before them was mostly Elvis, Everly Brothers, Ricky Nelson, etc.


----------



## tsaw

Led Zeppelin is also one of my faves.


----------



## joec

Yes and the Grateful Dead and the Who (had the best album covers by Dean just loved them).


----------



## Doc

ding ding ding.  Joe got it, IMHO.  The Who are the best band of all time.     They were amazing.  Zepllin and the Dead, Floyd and the Stones all Rock in my book.  

What's wrong with the Stones & the Beatles Tree?  Not your cup of tea?


----------



## DaveNay

Doc said:


> ding ding ding.  Joe got it, IMHO.  The Who are the best band of all time.     They were amazing.  Zepllin and the Dead, Floyd and the Stones all Rock in my book.
> 
> What's wrong with the Stones & the Beatles Tree?  Not your cup of tea?



One of my favorite Who songs is Borris the Spider.


----------



## thcri RIP

DaveNay said:


> One of my favorite Who songs is Borris the Spider.



Baba O Riley


----------



## DaveNay

thcri said:


> Baba O Riley



If I had to select from their "popular" songs, I would say Magic Bus.


----------



## joec

I'm sorry the Yes was the group with the neatest art work though the Who where good also. I still get those two groups mixed up and don't know why their music is really different for the most part. Roger Dean did most Yes album covers and inserts and I flat loved his work. I actually have 3 books of his art work.


----------



## thcri RIP

DaveNay said:


> If I had to select from their "popular" songs, I would say Magic Bus.




Not bad, what did you think of Behind Blue Eyes?  And what about Love Reign Over me??


----------



## DaveNay

DaveNay said:


> One of my favorite Who songs is Borris the Spider.



I dare you to tell me John Entwistle wasn't stoned when he wrote this!



			
				Boris the Spider said:
			
		

> Look, he's crawling up my wall
> Black and hairy, very small
> Now he's up above my head
> Hanging by a little thread
> 
> Now he's dropped on to the floor
> Heading for the bedroom door
> Maybe he's as scared as me
> Where's he gone now, I can't see
> 
> There he is wrapped in a ball
> Doesn't seem to move at all
> Perhaps he's dead, I'll just make sure
> Pick this book up off the floor
> 
> He's come to a sticky end
> Don't think he will ever mend
> Never more will he crawl 'round
> He's embedded in the ground



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWpz2OYf1QU"]YouTube- The Who - Boris the Spider[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Barb o oriley has he best scream in rock and roll.  
Beatles played love love me do
While the Who were rocking hard with Substitute, Magic Bus, 8 Miles high etc.  And they only got better ....

Yes was also good, as was Blind Faith, Derick and the Dominos (Duanne and Eric together were un friggin believeable), The Allman Brothers and more.  But The Who was first with that type of hard rocking rock and roll.


----------



## Doc

I'd agree Dave.  Stoned or zonked out of his mind on something else.


----------



## Dargo

Hmm, best concert I remember? 

I really enjoyed the Styx, REO Speedwagon and Foghat concert.  Aerosmith is always good in concert too.  I think I enjoyed the Steve Miller Band followed by ZZ Top, but I'm not real sure...

Don't get me wrong, I like studio albums, but if they can't hit a lick in concert I always felt they were lacking.  Oh, Ted Nugent was the loudest concert I've ever been to.  I'm pretty sure I lost some hearing during Great White Buffalo even with napkins wadded up in my ears.


----------



## Treefriend

Doc said:


> ding ding ding.  Joe got it, IMHO.  The Who are the best band of all time.     They were amazing.  Zepllin and the Dead, Floyd and the Stones all Rock in my book.
> 
> What's wrong with the Stones & the Beatles Tree?  Not your cup of tea?



They're fine but I don't think they were the greatest of all time...and even

if they were, the people who _think_ they are tend to be very annoying about

their conviction.


----------



## Dargo

Since I was the bell captain at the largest hotel in my area, I got to carry the luggage of several bands.  You'd never guess who was the wildest and absolutely destroyed their rooms.  Kansas!  I didn't care, they tipped a hundred bucks every time I did anything for them (this was all in the late 70's).  Three Dog Night partied really heavy too and tipped well.  Paul Stanley gave me 300 bucks so Gene Simmons gave me 301 bucks.  I was looking for Peter Criss or whoever else was in their band at the time.  Freaking Linda Ronstadt had me hauling luggage for hours, running all sorts of personal errands for her and crap and she freaking stiffed me!!!  For a tip she offered me an autographed picture.  I nearly got fired for telling her to just keep it.  I still won't listen to her no matter what since then.

Oh, anybody remember Head East?  Their road manager gave me 500 bucks for the whole band.  I thought that was awesome!  I think a band called Dokken (or something like that) was their warm up band.  They all gave me 20 bucks each which was okay, since I don't think they were knocking down big bucks.  Let's see, Foreigner, Styx and REO Speedwagon tipped well too.  Kenny Rogers gave me 200 bucks for carrying one bag.


----------



## thcri RIP

Do I >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>    Never Been Any Reason.


----------



## pirate_girl

I hate this question! Doc!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrr

Mmmk.. I can't decide on one.

So in order:
_AC/DC -Pink Floyd_ --tied can't decide between the two

The Who
The Beatles
Zeppelin
Rush


Best *song *of all time.. without a doubt IMO...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1htZFVGsBMw"]YouTube- comfortably numb lyrics[/ame]


Comfortably Numb- Pink Floyd.. I can listen to this song over and over and never get tired of it... especially at 4:32.. mind blowing!


----------



## RNE228

Doc, what are the parameters? Are you talking rock, hard rock, jazz, bluegrass, country? 

Benny Goodman and his band were amazing.
The Moody Blues are really good, and put on consistently good concerts every year.
Alison Krauss and Union Station are pretty good bluegrass band. And, that Alison Krause/Robert Plant album was excellent(as was the concert).
Tough to judge country; really tying things up between Patsy Cline, Waylon Jennings, Reba, Tammy Wynette.
Celtic music would probably be opposing traditional vs rock with the Chieftans and Tempest.
AC/DC put on a great concert.
Best Christmas would have to go to TSO.
When he is not drunk, Hank Jr can croon or rock out...
And Ronstadt... She can sing just about anything better than anyone. She has a range of music that I do not think is matched.

And Stevie Ray Vaughn, with Double Trouble...


----------



## Dargo

pirate_girl said:


> Best *song *of all time.. without a doubt IMO...
> 
> YouTube- comfortably numb lyrics
> 
> 
> Comfortably Numb- Pink Floyd.. I can listen to this song over and over and never get tired of it... especially at 4:32.. mind blowing!



OMG!  If only I had some film or recording of all the guys in my fraternity singing that song to my lyrics.  Old age and infirmity has taken it's toll and I can't recall them to write them out now, but the name was changed to "Comfortably Dumb"; if that gives you any hint. 

At parties we'd pull one of those "Top Gun" moments.  You know, where a couple of guys start singing the song and then end up with the whole room singing along.  The only difference was we were doing the "Comfortably Dumb" version.  It was always good for rip snorting laughs and good drinking. 

Still thinking; we'd generally follow it up with an encore of Pat Benetar's "Love is a Bladderfull" 

The year was 1985, the movie was Vision Quest.  The song is Lunatic Fringe.  Being that was my last year of collegiate wrestling, that song still gets me going.  Anybody else remember that song?  Where's Gatorboy?  He'd have to remember that movie and song.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAmNAuYNggw"]Lunatic Fringe[/ame]


----------



## Treefriend

RNE228 said:


> Doc, what are the parameters? Are you talking rock, hard rock, jazz, bluegrass, country?
> 
> Benny Goodman and his band were amazing.
> The Moody Blues are really good, and put on consistently good concerts every year.
> Alison Krauss and Union Station are pretty good bluegrass band. And, that Alison Krause/Robert Plant album was excellent(as was the concert).
> Tough to judge country; really tying things up between Patsy Cline, Waylon Jennings, Reba, Tammy Wynette.
> Celtic music would probably be opposing traditional vs rock with the Chieftans and Tempest.
> AC/DC put on a great concert.
> Best Christmas would have to go to TSO.
> When he is not drunk, Hank Jr can croon or rock out...
> And Ronstadt... She can sing just about anything better than anyone. She has a range of music that I do not think is matched.
> 
> And Stevie Ray Vaughn, with Double Trouble...




I am with you 100% on everything you posted here except

Bocephus. Compared to almost anyone else in his generation

Jr. sucked.  His lyrics were garbage. "I spilled ketchup on my blue jeans..."

etc...  He had potential and enough talent and connections but over all

he was a loser. If you had said David Allen Coe I would have been on board

all the way (Not that some of DAC's lyrics weren't bad...but mostly tight.)


----------



## Doc

RNE228 said:


> Doc, what are the parameters? Are you talking rock, hard rock, jazz, bluegrass, country?
> 
> Benny Goodman and his band were amazing.
> The Moody Blues are really good, and put on consistently good concerts every year.
> Alison Krauss and Union Station are pretty good bluegrass band. And, that Alison Krause/Robert Plant album was excellent(as was the concert).
> Tough to judge country; really tying things up between Patsy Cline, Waylon Jennings, Reba, Tammy Wynette.
> Celtic music would probably be opposing traditional vs rock with the Chieftans and Tempest.
> AC/DC put on a great concert.
> Best Christmas would have to go to TSO.
> When he is not drunk, Hank Jr can croon or rock out...
> And Ronstadt... She can sing just about anything better than anyone. She has a range of music that I do not think is matched.
> 
> And Stevie Ray Vaughn, with Double Trouble...



Okay, I'll fess up.  I made a statement but since the band was the Who it looked more like a question, so I took off my exclamation points that I over use all the time.    And I'm glad I did.  I wondered what everyone else thought.
The question "who is the best band of all time?" has no wrong answer.  Each of us were shaped by music as we grew up and we like who we like.   I should have made the question "Who is the best Rock and Roll band of all time?".  I think the 60's were the best times of all for Rock and Roll.  So many GREAT bands and so much talent.  The Who led the way with hard rock and roll, and their music has stood the test of time ...even better than the Beatles, Stones, Kinks, Dave Clark 5, Beach Boys etc.  All of those band music is still played and liked but it is not the same type of rock and roll.  It's more doo whop kids lyrics kind of stuff.  Nothing wrong with that just not my preference.






Treefriend said:


> I am with you 100% on everything you posted here except
> 
> Bocephus. Compared to almost anyone else in his generation
> 
> Jr. sucked.  His lyrics were garbage. "I spilled ketchup on my blue jeans..."
> 
> etc...  He had potential and enough talent and connections but over all
> 
> he was a loser. If you had said David Allen Coe I would have been on board
> 
> all the way (Not that some of DAC's lyrics weren't bad...but mostly tight.)



I only know a couple of David Allen Coe's songs but "You Don't have to call me Darlin, Darling" is such a classic.  Love it.  

I do think Bocephus is a real performing talent.  Some of his live shows are GREAT.  He is not the artist / poet to write the music though ...but that's okay, most can't do that.

Speaking of tight lyrics John Prine is quite the talented song writer.  Illegal Smile, Sam Stone are just a couple of his classics.   

I knew a couple who did what one of John Prines songs suggested.  Throw away your TV and move to the Country.  They did it.  They kept at it for a few years after that and then divorced.


----------



## Treefriend

Doc said:


> Okay, I'll fess up.  I made a statement but since the band was the Who it looked more like a question, so I took off my exclamation points that I over use all the time.    And I'm glad I did.  I wondered what everyone else thought.
> The question "who is the best band of all time?" has no wrong answer.  Each of us were shaped by music as we grew up and we like who we like.   I should have made the question "Who is the best Rock and Roll band of all time?".  I think the 60's were the best times of all for Rock and Roll.  So many GREAT bands and so much talent.  The Who led the way with hard rock and roll, and their music has stood the test of time ...even better than the Beatles, Stones, Kinks, Dave Clark 5, Beach Boys etc.  All of those band music is still played and liked but it is not the same type of rock and roll.  It's more doo whop kids lyrics kind of stuff.  Nothing wrong with that just not my preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only know a couple of David Allen Coe's songs but "You Don't have to call me Darlin, Darling" is such a classic.  Love it.
> 
> I do think Bocephus is a real performing talent.  Some of his live shows are GREAT.  He is not the artist / poet to write the music though ...but that's okay, most can't do that.
> 
> Speaking of tight lyrics John Prine is quite the talented song writer.  Illegal Smile, Sam Stone are just a couple of his classics.
> 
> I knew a couple who did what one of John Prines songs suggested.  Throw away your TV and move to the Country.  They did it.  They kept at it for a few years after that and then divorced.



That's true. I have never seen him live, but a lot of singers I like are best live

so I'll change my opinion of him. It's better to be good live and not so good

in studio than the other way around. Deborah Harry (Blondie) had some

good studio stuff but when I saw her live she sucked, although when I saw 

her in person after the show she was tiny and cute so I forgave her lackluster

performance...


----------



## Doc

I love the tune "Save A Horse, Ride A Cowboy" by Big and Rich.  I've never seen Big and Rich live up close, but I saw them perform the song live on TV.  What a horrible live performance it was.  I hope they were just off that night but have to wonder if they can pull that song off live?


----------



## muleman RIP

Got to love John Prine! The words to his songs are a real trip through the history of the times. Got lucky and found a few of his cd's up in Rochester a few months back. Everything I had was lp or cassette. Been running an ad to try to get tickets to his show in Ithaca coming up.


----------



## RoadKing

I'd like to settle this once and for all

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdz_G1VGJ4c"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdz_G1VGJ4c[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Tull was a great band. Deep Purple comes to mind also.


----------



## Treefriend

Doc said:


> I only know a couple of David Allen Coe's songs but "You Don't have to call me Darlin, Darling" is such a classic.  Love it.




Dig this...


----------



## Gatorboy

Glenn Miller


----------



## pirate_girl

Gatorboy said:


> Glenn Miller


Really?


I like big band/swing and jazz too, Dave... any music really.. as long as it's not that cryin' in your beer crap, or_ some_ rap.


----------



## tsaw

Treefriend said:


> Dig this...



http://www.treefriend.org/Music/LoveIsaNeverEndingWar.mp3

Is that your site?


----------



## Treefriend

I own the domain name, yes, but I disabled the site though still have files there.


----------



## tsaw

Treefriend said:


> I own the domain name, yes, but I disabled the site though still have files there.



Did you know you have ZERO security on that site?
I can't count the hundreds of files I found there.
You have a "nice" front door:
http://www.treefriend.org
But anyone gets full access with the simplistic knowledge of how URLs work. Or did you plan it that way?


----------



## pirate_girl

*4**04 Not Found*


----------



## tsaw

I guess you don't understand how URLs work.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> I guess you don't understand how URLs work.



Who? lol


----------



## tsaw

You.
So you went to the site and got a 404.
That is the point. But there are hundreds of files to see.
Did you see them?


----------



## BigAl RIP

I still think the "Seven Snots" playin "Dig that Booger" Is one of the best .


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> You.
> So you went to the site and got a 404.
> That is the point. But there are hundreds of files to see.
> Did you see them?


NEGATIVE.


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> I still think the "Seven Snots" playin "Dig that Booger" Is one of the best .


You nut!


----------



## fogtender

That is a tough call, one day I like Seals and Croft, the next day Grand Funk Railroad and so forth.  

Will be doing something and hear a song that is rockin', then a few days later, it don't sound as good...

Not a clue basically, I liked too many of them....


----------



## Dargo

From my childhood, Buddy Holly


----------



## Treefriend

tsaw said:


> You.
> So you went to the site and got a 404.
> That is the point. But there are hundreds of files to see.
> Did you see them?




*STALKER ALERT!!*


----------



## thcri RIP

I heard a song from CCR this morning.  I enjoyed a lot of their music.


----------



## RNE228

Have you listened to Tull: A Classic Case?

AWESOME!

Tull backed by a full orchestra; the sound and dynamics are exceptional. It is probably 25 years old now. 

Also, Lucia Micarelli teamed up with Ian Anderson; there are some great Youtubes of them.



RoadKing said:


> I'd like to settle this once and for all


----------



## RNE228

Interesting to mention; I noted some Jazz bands too. 

The one that has surprised me, is I like the Christine Aguilera "Candy Man". She does a good, for most of the song, Andrews Sisters styled song. 

I like listening to the Jazz drummers. Krupa. Rich. I have always liked Steve Smith, in Journey and in his own Jazz. Neal Pert does some good jazz drumming too. Look at his stuff from the Buddy Rich tributes. 



Gatorboy said:


> Glenn Miller


----------



## RNE228

Jr is fine if he is sober. I have seen him 2-1/2 times. First two times were just amazing, amazing. The 3rd time, he got drunk on stage, and we left half way thru. 

I feel bad; I did not mention Merle, or Buck Owens. Bakersfield sound...



Treefriend said:


> I am with you 100% on everything you posted here except
> 
> Bocephus. Compared to almost anyone else in his generation
> 
> Jr. sucked.  His lyrics were garbage. "I spilled ketchup on my blue jeans..."
> 
> etc...  He had potential and enough talent and connections but over all
> 
> he was a loser. If you had said David Allen Coe I would have been on board
> 
> all the way (Not that some of DAC's lyrics weren't bad...but mostly tight.)


----------



## tsaw

Treefriend said:


> *STALKER ALERT!!*



No sir - not in the least.
Let's look at the facts.
1) You posted a link to a mp3.

2) The link: 
	
	




		Code:
	

http://www.treefriend.org/Music/LoveIsaNeverEndingWar.mp3

3) I took a part of that link: 
	
	




		Code:
	

http://www.treefriend.org

and got the 404 just like PG did.
However like I said: "Did you know you have ZERO security on that site?"

4) I also said that anyone who understands how URLs work had full access.

5) You call me a stalker.

*Ok.. here is how URLs work:
*The* / *(forward slash after a url is a directory.


		Code:
	

http://www.treefriend.org/Music[B]/[/B]LoveIsaNeverEndingWar.mp3

Just get rid of the LoveIsaNeverEndingWar.mp3, and you have:

http://www.treefriend.org/Music/ *<-- full directory*

*Knowing this simple information makes me a stalker? 
*More like someone who was pointing out a lack of security on there, and maybe trying to help.


----------



## Treefriend

Trying to help? Help who?

At least you proved you know more than us.


----------



## fogtender

tsaw said:


> No sir - not in the least.
> Let's look at the facts.
> 1) You posted a link to a mp3.
> 
> 2) The link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.treefriend.org/Music/LoveIsaNeverEndingWar.mp3
> 
> 3) I took a part of that link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.treefriend.org
> 
> and got the 404 just like PG did.
> However like I said: "Did you know you have ZERO security on that site?"
> 
> 4) I also said that anyone who understands how URLs work had full access.
> 
> 5) You call me a stalker.
> 
> *Ok.. here is how URLs work:*
> The* / *(forward slash after a url is a directory.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.treefriend.org/Music[B]/[/B]LoveIsaNeverEndingWar.mp3
> 
> Just get rid of the LoveIsaNeverEndingWar.mp3, and you have:
> 
> http://www.treefriend.org/Music/ *<-- full directory*
> 
> *Knowing this simple information makes me a stalker? *
> More like someone who was pointing out a lack of security on there, and maybe trying to help.


 

That is funny, bit scary too, but funny...


----------



## fogtender

Treefriend said:


> Trying to help? Help who?
> 
> At least you proved you know more than us.


 
Actually, I would figure that you would be happy that he told you so you can make changes to make it secure.  

There are many types out there that wouldn't have said a thing to you about it, they would install avirus on one of your program files and your computers would go down the hill in a heartbeat.

Calling him a stalker is a bit over the top...


----------



## Treefriend

I don't have any idea how to add security. I am not the host.


----------



## fogtender

Treefriend said:


> I don't have any idea how to add security. I am not the host.


 

Well maybe you could ask *tsaw*, he might be able to point you in the right direction.

You might also want to scan each one with a updated anti-virus program befoe you down load them to ensure that they are in fact clean....


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> No sir - not in the least.
> Let's look at the facts.
> 1) You posted a link to a mp3.
> 
> 2) The link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.treefriend.org/Music/LoveIsaNeverEndingWar.mp3
> 
> 3) I took a part of that link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.treefriend.org
> 
> and got the 404 just like PG did.
> However like I said: "Did you know you have ZERO security on that site?"
> 
> 4) I also said that anyone who understands how URLs work had full access.
> 
> 5) You call me a stalker.
> 
> *Ok.. here is how URLs work:
> *The* / *(forward slash after a url is a directory.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.treefriend.org/Music[B]/[/B]LoveIsaNeverEndingWar.mp3
> 
> Just get rid of the LoveIsaNeverEndingWar.mp3, and you have:
> 
> http://www.treefriend.org/Music/ *<-- full directory*
> 
> *Knowing this simple information makes me a stalker?
> *More like someone who was pointing out a lack of security on there, and maybe trying to help.


I'm not sure, but I think it was a security block when I tried to view that.
Other than that, I didn't keep trying.
Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> I'm not sure, but I think it was a security block when I tried to view that.
> Other than that, I didn't keep trying.
> Zzzzzzzzz



404 page not found is no security block.
Did you read my last post?


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> 404 page not found is no security block.
> Did you read my last post?


Nope.
Don't care.


----------



## tsaw

Code:
	

Originally Posted by [B]pirate_girl [/B]I'm not sure, but I think it was a security block when I tried to view  that.
Other than that, I didn't keep trying.
Zzzzzzzzz


My reply: "404 page not found is no security block.
Did you read my last post"



		Code:
	

Nope.
Don't care.


If you refuse to read the facts, and don't care.. why bother to keep replying? 



 fogtender gets it.

Even tree lover does.


----------



## pirate_girl

Back on topic..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdRxXID_b28"]YouTube- AC/DC - Rock' n Roll Train[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHD0ZdhtmSQ"]YouTube- The Who Won't Get Fooled Again Lyrics[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0SDUff2UAg"]YouTube- Rush - Limelight music video[/ame]


----------



## fogtender

Well tonight I feeling like it is Grand Funk Railroad.... Locomotion

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxyU4W8iyeI&NR=1"]YouTube- Grand Funk Railroad - The Loco-Motion[/ame]


Then later on I revert to Seals and Croft

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEF470mXqU4"]YouTube- Seals and Croft - Summer Breeze (Live 1974)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Nice song selection PG.
(Back on topic)
Rush FTW!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTD1QW3SM60"]YouTube- Rush - Xanadu ( Exit Stage Left )[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

fogtender said:


> Well tonight I feeling like it is Grand Funk Railroad.... Locomotion
> 
> YouTube- Grand Funk Railroad - The Loco-Motion
> 
> 
> Then later on I revert to Seals and Croft
> 
> YouTube- Seals and Croft - Summer Breeze (Live 1974)



Good Foggy!

I like I'm Your Captain-- and Get Closer.
Good bands, both!


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Nice song selection PG.
> (Back on topic)
> Rush FTW!
> 
> YouTube- Rush - Xanadu ( Exit Stage Left )



Working Man 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNTji0T1PTI"]YouTube- RUSH working man[/ame]


----------



## fogtender

Ok, this is driving me nuts because there are so many good ones out there...

The Moody Blues did some good stuff too...

Nights in White Satin
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8"]YouTube- The Moody Blues - Nights in White satin´67[/ame]

Your Wildest Dream... This one reminds me of love long lost
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmmPFrkuPq0"]YouTube- The Moody Blues - Your Wildest Dreams[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjImFYf2Vzc"][/ame]

I know you are out there somewhere
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjImFYf2Vzc"]YouTube- The Moody Blues - I Know You're Out There Somewhere[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LtPVBqQsf8"]YouTube- The Doors "Light My Fire" on The Ed Sullivan Show[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDN9y2vTdUs"]YouTube- The Doors - The End (1967)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

THE BEATLES!  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEogJacjLTE&feature=related"]YouTube- Beatles - Let It Be[/ame]



The Who-Eminence Front 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz35D61YRS8"]YouTube- The Who- Eminence Front (Remastered Audio)[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Goodman's signature; awesome band and band leader. Best band probably the one together at Carnegie Hall, January 1938.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Jn9_Ci12tQ&feature=fvw"]YouTube- Sing, Sing, Sing (with a Swing), by Benny Goodman[/ame]

Krupa left shortly after that, but was a good bandleader in his own right. And a great drummer. And match sticker 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEdh2MmIIVs"]YouTube- Gene Krupa - Drum Boogie (from Ball of Fire, 1941)[/ame]


----------



## bill w

i read all the posts,except for tree-whatevers....he's blocked to me...and i have to go with pink floyd....even david gillmores new album,is awsome...it's called on an island...you can still hear the floyd in it.....way nice listening....bill w


----------



## Ironman

bill w said:


> i have to go with pink floyd....even david gillmores new album,is awsome...it's called on an island...you can still hear the floyd in it.....way nice listening....bill w


Excellent choice. 
I really like David Gilmore and the older stuff. Still love it. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D9TUhIKDbw"]YouTube- DAVID GILMOUR Murder[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

Okay, not the 'best band', but this is who I feel has the clearest and best vocals of any female singer.  I got dragged to her concert when I was in college when she did this song, Strut, Sugar Walls, For Your Eyes Only, and The Wind Beneath My Wings (before Bette).  Standing in the front row in front of the stage not even knowing who this singer was, I was blown away with her vocal talent.  I don't think you'll see many American Idol contestants trying to sing this song and hit the same notes!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1s6M4TSUhU"]Sheena[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnRtAL9mpns&feature=related"]Wind Beneath My Wings[/ame]

And her mostly banned song [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8WZ-Ba-gps"]Sugar Walls[/ame]

For pure vocals, I haven't heard any other female match her IMHO.


----------



## pirate_girl

Dargo said:


> For pure vocals, I haven't heard any other female match her IMHO.



You've got that right Brent.
Sheena has such a clear, unique.. sweet voice.


----------



## tsaw

Oh you all remember this...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeFii0frqMY"]YouTube- Three Dog Night - Mama Told Me (Not to Come)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Oh you all remember this...
> 
> YouTube- Three Dog Night - Mama Told Me (Not to Come)



TDN.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm6qw_yeo6o"]YouTube- Three Dog Night - Never Been To Spain[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

TDN!! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOr4O66WZW0"]YouTube- Three Dog Night - Black and White - Live[/ame]


----------

